# stupid question



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

i just got some anubis because i loved its vibrant colors and it was cheap. I also picked up a Amazon Sword cause of what i have read. The Anubis came rubberbanded together with no roots on any of them. i just stuffed the end into the gravel and made sure it wont come out...hopefully. the stupid Question: do i take the rubberband off the anubis?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes and note that anubias can be attached on wood or rocks also!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Anubias rock.
















Do you know what kind you got?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No question is stupid. I just dont know how to answer yours.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool im gonna put some out it on my driftwood and take the rubber band off tonight.


----------

